# Anyone recomend a $200 or under dash cam?



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Title..

My current one has horrible audio. Need to upgrade.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

What do you currently have? (so I don't buy) 

I have a blacksys CF-100. It does the job for a $100 dashcam.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> What do you currently have? (so I don't buy)
> 
> I have a blacksys CF-100. It does the job for a $100 dashcam.


Can you post a video example?


----------



## DashCamBros (May 4, 2016)

The BlackVue DR3500 is a reliable, high quality, single channel dash cam for under $200. It has good audio recording with the ability to easily turn audio recording on/off with the tap of a button. Are you looking for a dual channel dash cam instead?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

DashCamBros said:


> The BlackVue DR3500 is a reliable, high quality, single channel dash cam for under $200. It has good audio recording with the ability to easily turn audio recording on/off with the tap of a button. Are you looking for a dual channel dash cam instead?


Yes a dual channel.


----------



## DashCamBros (May 4, 2016)

The BlackSys CF-100 is an okay model for the price. If you want a higher end model, consider the BlackVue DR650GW-2CH.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> Can you post a video example?


Here you go. This was a accident I was in a couple of weeks ago. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uEe6nUH0dUOUl2QzA5X3h0LVE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

DashCamBros said:


> The BlackSys CF-100 is an okay model for the price. If you want a higher end model, consider the BlackVue DR650GW-2CH.


That Blackvue is more than I want to spend.

Need dual channel with nightvision or good night time recording inside the cabin.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Here you go. This was a accident I was in a couple of weeks ago. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uEe6nUH0dUOUl2QzA5X3h0LVE/view?usp=sharing


It had to be a baldy with Oakley glasses and shorts. They never seize to amaze me. Lol


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Trying this one

Transcend TS32GDP520M 32GB Drive Pro 520 Car Video Recorder with Suction Mount https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0147R9PDO/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

What good is a fake camera?


----------



## DashCamBros (May 4, 2016)

Simon said:


> Trying this one
> 
> Transcend TS32GDP520M 32GB Drive Pro 520 Car Video Recorder with Suction Mount https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0147R9PDO/?tag=ubne0c-20


Thats another popular model! Goodluck!!! Hopefully you never need it.


----------



## DashCamBros (May 4, 2016)

Simon said:


> Trying this one
> 
> Transcend TS32GDP520M 32GB Drive Pro 520 Car Video Recorder with Suction Mount https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0147R9PDO/?tag=ubne0c-20


Just wanted to mention, make sure to buy multiple sd cards, because running a 32 GB card will only get you about 4 hours of footage on that particular camera. I know alot of Uber drivers transfer videos to their computer everyday to save all footage because they are more worried that they will have to prove that something *did not happen (like a false claim from pax)* versus something that did happen (like an accident).

With multiple 32 GB cards, youll have to transfer data from each card to your computer after each day, which can get quite messy and time consuming. Just some food for thought, and consideration to try to go with a model with a larger card capacity.


----------



## OdyUber (Mar 11, 2016)

Search Amazon for R300 dual dash cam. it has motion & gps logger, but no night vision.

I got mine open-box for $34, there are a few listed under $40.

I suggest 2 32GB data cards you can swap out every other day, assuming 8 hour driving shifts.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Falcon Zero F360 Duel Camera Dash Cam

Mega Thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/falcon-zero-f360-dual-mirror-hd-dash-cam.46514/#post-652820


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Here you go. This was a accident I was in a couple of weeks ago. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uEe6nUH0dUOUl2QzA5X3h0LVE/view?usp=sharing


How'd this play out after?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

DashCamBros said:


> Just wanted to mention, make sure to buy multiple sd cards, because running a 32 GB card will only get you about 4 hours of footage on that particular camera. I know alot of Uber drivers transfer videos to their computer everyday to save all footage because they are more worried that they will have to prove that something *did not happen (like a false claim from pax)* versus something that did happen (like an accident).
> 
> With multiple 32 GB cards, youll have to transfer data from each card to your computer after each day, which can get quite messy and time consuming. Just some food for thought, and consideration to try to go with a model with a larger card capacity.


Not sure but I think I am running a 64gb in my current cam. But agreed.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

OdyUber said:


> Search Amazon for R300 dual dash cam. it has motion & gps logger, but no night vision.
> 
> I got mine open-box for $34, there are a few listed under $40.
> 
> I suggest 2 32GB data cards you can swap out every other day, assuming 8 hour driving shifts.


Night vision is critical for inside the cabin.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Falcon Zero F360 Duel Camera Dash Cam
> 
> Mega Thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/falcon-zero-f360-dual-mirror-hd-dash-cam.46514/#post-652820


I looked at that from your thread. It did not fit my needs thanks.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Simon said:


> I looked at that from your thread. It did not fit my needs thanks.


Duel cameras, night vision, in mirror color display, included 32GB SD card, 3 port USB charger/power cord included, auto impact detection, sub $200.00. How did it not fit your needs? lol


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Duel cameras, night vision, in mirror color display, included 32GB SD card, 3 port USB charger/power cord included, auto impact detection, sub $200.00. How did it not fit your needs? lol


I have a dimming mirror. Not going to replace the mirror. Like I said... it did not fit my needs.


----------



## Uberanne (Apr 7, 2016)

Nomad said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-CAMER...Dashboard-Camera-with-red-light-/261489876611


That's the only one I can afford, because I'm a Uber driver.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I am looking at a HD Rearview Mirror Monitor and Dual Camera System from Pyle Audio


----------



## Leknid (Apr 5, 2016)

Simon said:


> Title..
> 
> My current one has horrible audio. Need to upgrade.


Here's what I have: zBlackBox 2000HD
Watch this video:


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Here you go. This was a accident I was in a couple of weeks ago. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9uEe6nUH0dUOUl2QzA5X3h0LVE/view?usp=sharing


Hope you are okay!


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

I know this thread is old, however, I have searched and searched and read the manual for the 520, unless I missed it, The WiFi function, do you have to have a Wifi Connection to connect/play videos from the 520 on your cell phone? I only have the data service on my cell phone and can not enable hotspot, or is the 520 the "Hotspot" to send the signal to my phone?
Thank you so much


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Dadwith2boys said:


> I know this thread is old, however, I have searched and searched and read the manual for the 520, unless I missed it, The WiFi function, do you have to have a Wifi Connection to connect/play videos from the 520 on your cell phone? I only have the data service on my cell phone and can not enable hotspot, or is the 520 the "Hotspot" to send the signal to my phone?
> Thank you so much


I have a 520 and the Wifi is a direct connection to my phone (iphone SE).


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

AzAppDriver, Thank you again for your information and insight.


----------

